# Urban Shadows RPG



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi Gang,

I found a project that reminds me of the old WoD, without all the cross-venue problems. 

Urban Shadows RPG by Andrew Medeiros — Kickstarter

From the KS page
*Urban Shadows is an urban fantasy roleplaying game where you’ll play characters struggling to survive in a dark urban environment drowning in supernatural politics. The game focuses heavily on the gritty drama and tense violence that we see so often in works like The Dresden Files, Angel and Supernatural.

The rules for Urban Shadows are based on Apocalypse World, an award winning RPG by Vincent Baker that also fuels games like Dungeon World, Monsterhearts, and Sagas of the Icelanders. The mechanics push the story forward toward exciting and unexpected ends; your actions are resolved with minimal rules and maximum drama.



*


----------



## Desh-Rae-Halra (Jun 6, 2014)

*other plusses*

I didnt want to put this on the same post as the link, but other things I like about it are:

1. Uses the Apocalypse World engine (love the design of that game!!)
2. Its not being published by Onyx Path, so it probably wont be a year late or have poor communication.
3. Since its still got 23 days left, the potential for content is growing and it looks like they are going to have a website for the free expansions, per the FAQ: "We're planning on making most of the additional content, like City Guides, available for download from our website for free"!


----------

